# De-winterizing (and winterizing) DVD



## dd45529 (Apr 9, 2008)

I haven't found one yet, but does anyone make a generic type of DVD about winterizing and de-winterizing your rig? I realize not all are the same but surely some things are the same. We are having a hard time remembering everything the dealer told us, in spite of taking notes. :scratchhead:


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't have a DVD but I have a set of photos on both Winterizing (four galleries) and Dewinterizing (three galleries). 

Hopefully these will help you.

Ruide


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Here is also some links you can bookmark for future reference that should help you out, and if you have any questions about it, let us know, we will be glad to help.

http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/rv-camper-discussions/430-winterize-de-winterize.html

http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/rv-camper-discussions/369-water-heater-anode-rod.html


----------

